# My son has his first HbA1c test today



## Semarroy (Dec 8, 2010)

My 9 year old son has his first HbA1c test today. He was diagnosed in October, so I assume this will not be the reading we will ultimately be seeking. He seems to be coming out of honeymoon period as his numbesr went really high (around 18), so upped the insulin and he was around 10 yesterday and 5.1 this morning. It was great to finally see a single number on the meter! Hoping we can get him more stable now.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey..........

I hope the first test goes well...........I am sure it will have come down alot now he is being treated, and that means the risk of complication plummets too............


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello!

I'm sure that it will have come down since begining treatment. I really hope it does. Good to see that you're really hammering it on the dose adjustment. When I was a nipper/teenager dose adjustment was left well alone until we got to the clinic every three months or so. We just didn't have the knowledge to make adjustments. 
May I make the suggestion that you learn to carb count as soon as is possible as this will really make things alot better in terms of control. When I did the equivalent of a DAFNE course in the summer of 2009 my control improved so much. 

Tom


----------



## shirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Good luck for today to your son and you! Hope results are looking betta 

take care,
Shirl


----------



## Steff (Dec 8, 2010)

I hope the results go well today for your son and yourself, please let us know how it went X


----------



## Ruth Goode (Dec 8, 2010)

Good luck  let us know the result


----------



## bev (Dec 8, 2010)

Good luck and do let us know.Bev


----------



## Semarroy (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, again overwhelmed by your support and interest in knowing how we are doing, so nice not to feel so alone in all this 

His HbA1c result was 9.2. Obviously high, but they said that as he's only been diagnosed 2 months, we are not to worry. I guess as it records the last 3 months, the reading includes his 1 month of not knowing he had diabetes! Still the good news is that we have stayed in single figures for his blood tests the past 2 days now, so hoping that the increase in insulin is working.


----------



## Gemma444 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi 

The first one after dx is always high, My sons was 9.4. We are now 16 months down the line and his last hba1c was 8.1. The biggest drop came from when he went onto novo and lantus from mixes. Just keep up the good work. Do you carb count?


----------



## Semarroy (Dec 8, 2010)

Not at the moment. They are keeping us on twice daily humalog mix25. Our consultant said that as we have adapted to the regime of this treatment, that we should stay on this until he gets abit older and needs more flexibility. I've been told that twice daily works well but only if the routine is there, which thankfully we have. After Christmas I am going to get some books on carb counting (many have been recommended on this forum) so that I can be prepared for when that time comes.


----------



## Gemma444 (Dec 8, 2010)

different things work for different people. Jack was on mixes for 7 months but it didnt work for us, myself and my partner both work full time so we couldnt keep to a tight routine as we would be home a different times and out of the house in the morning very early so we changed to mdi and things got alot better. 

Carb counting aint as hard as I though it was going to be. It gets easier the move you do it lol.


----------



## bev (Dec 8, 2010)

Well done and dont worry that it is high - it is very early days for you so there is plenty of time to get it lower. I would suggest you do start to carb count and also ask for George to go onto MDI. Mixed insulins only work during the honeymoon period - but once the honeymoon has finished then it really isnt very effective. I know about four hundred families on the CWD list and only one child who uses mixed insulins and it works for her - but her mum thinks she is still in honeymoon so is preparing to go onto MDI. I am not trying to say that mixed insulins wont work for George - just wanted you to know that it is very unusual to be able to gain good control on mixed insulins due to the insulin profile and a growing child needs to have the freedom to eat when they are hungry rather than feeding the insulin, and also growth spurts are very difficult to control with mixed insulins. It could be the case that they do work for George - and that would be great - so long as you are aware of other regimes just in case it doesnt work.Bev


----------



## Semarroy (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, I will definitely look into it as I've heard through these forums that carb counting and MDI works better. Just difficult when our diabetes hospital team tell us differently. I just want the best treatment for my little man to help avoid later complications. On a good note, we've just had another good day of hitting 4-7 in all blood tests today


----------



## bev (Dec 8, 2010)

Semarroy said:


> Yes, I will definitely look into it as I've heard through these forums that carb counting and MDI works better. Just difficult when our diabetes hospital team tell us differently. I just want the best treatment for my little man to help avoid later complications. On a good note, we've just had another good day of hitting 4-7 in all blood tests today



Absolutely brilliant - they are really good numbers - long may it continue.Bev


----------



## gewatts (Dec 8, 2010)

They are great numbers for today - fantastic.

My daughter was also put on 2 mixed injections when she was dxd. She stayed on them for nearly 4 years. Her BG levels were all over the place. I didn't realise that other regimes existed until I joined this forum and I knew nothing about carb counting. At Easter she finally went onto 4 a day and we started carb counting (which really is easy once you get used to it). Her levels are loads better now and her HBA1C has come down. It is difficult when your hospital aren't supportive of different regimes. Our hospital is now moving all existing patients on to 4 a day and all new patients aren't even offered mixes now - about time too. 

Good luck in talking to your team.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 9, 2010)

I would say that result i really good....................

Keep up th good work mum.....


----------



## Ruth Goode (Dec 10, 2010)

well done, its a good result for the first time


----------



## Semarroy (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

Still keeping within the 4-8s! So really happy about that. Seems we have found the right dosage, for this week anyway! I have also downloaded the Carbs and Cals app on my iphone so I can start getting used to counting.

It's ironic - I absolutely hated maths at school and now every day our life is full of numbers! You have to laugh sometimes ...


----------



## Gemma444 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hya

Im terrible at maths too and hate it. I also got the salter nurti-weigh scales thats have food pre-loaded into it and it tells you the carbs so saves all the maths and calculations lol. I love the carbs and call book, I too have the iphone app, so i dont have to take the book everywhere with me. My mum brought one recently, shes been studying lol 

gem x


----------



## Semarroy (Dec 10, 2010)

Ohhhh I love my iphone, almost as much as my children, lol!


----------



## Gemma444 (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh yes I must agree. Love love love my iPhone. A bit too much maybe lol x


----------

